# Recommend a garage to work on 10 year old BMW



## Inisfail (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey folks,
So I landed in Dubai a few weeks ago and my 2005 520i BMW is currently in a container on its way here. It was originally exported from Qatar (GCC spec) in 2007 to Ireland but as left hand drive there it only has 50000km on the clock. It's pristine, almost worthless in Ireland and a shame not to bring it home to the gulf...

Now once it lands I'll need help or a recommendation for an agent to get the car registered and tested. It will also need a full major service and 4 new tyres. As I said, it's not had much use in Ireland...

I contacted AGMC but they have not replied... Maybe the car is too old for them to be interested in. So I would really appreciate any suggestions on a suitable garage in Dubai. It would be amazing if I could find a garage that could pick the car up from jebel Ali, do the service and help register and test the car aswell.

Is this possible or can anyone recommend a garage?
Really appreciate any advice, thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, if you want decent tyres MSW are the best I've found here and for servicing try House of Cars Garage in Al Quoz as they're aftermarket BMW specialists.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Saliku Motorsport in Al Quoz, give them a call, ask for Mark. British run, they'll sort it out for you. 04 347 6939


----------



## Inisfail (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, will contact them.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Actually, the best place to bring any BMW is Octane Service Center in Al Quoz. They are a sponsor of the BMW Club UAE and do excellent work. If you care about your BMW, you'll bring it there.


----------

